
For a Better Society, Teach Philosophy in High Schools - cryoshon
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/mike-shammas/for-a-better-society-teac_b_2356718.html
======
cryoshon
I agree with the article that a general problem of our society is a lack of
teaching thinking and analysis skills. As someone with a background in
philosophy, philosophical tutelage can't really begin until someone is at a
college age and a college maturity, at least with the American understanding
of maturity. I assume that if the school system were completely destroyed then
rebuilt with critical thinking at its core rather than obedience and
conformity, it would be possible to have more mature students who could handle
learning philosophy in high school.

High schools do in fact serve to create bare minimum interchangeable peons who
are not mentally competent to apply critical thinking or analysis. Forcing a
philosophy class into the curriculum won't change the fact that it won't be
taught correctly, as the emphasis is on sitting still in the seat and turning
in homework rather than genuine contemplation and forming of a cognitive
capacity.

With that being said: our population needs a massive boost in thinking
ability, so something's gotta give. It's been a dream of mine to someday make
a kind of school to teach critical thinking and other thinking skills-- but
the children today are not capable of taking advantage of such a school with
the way the education system is currently.

